# Comment changer son adresse ip?



## Secretely (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais pouvoir changer mon adresse ip de temps à autre afin d'augmenter le niveau de sécurité de mon ordinateur.  Comment fait-on avec Leopard?


----------



## BS0D (2 Novembre 2008)

salut, 

ça dépend pour beaucoup de ton FAI, mais tu peux commencer par redémarrer ta box. y'a des chances que ton IP soit renouvelée (je dis bien, ça dépend de ton FAI, de ton offre etc). 
cependant, ton IP pointera toujours vers la meme géolocalisation, à savoir que tu pourras etre retrouvé(e) de la même façon, car elle t'est fournie par ton fournisseur d'accès.

autrement, tu peux passer par un proxy pour avoir une IP qui brouille ta localisation, mais la navigation n'en sera que plus lente dans la plupart des cas. 
un proxy est à configurer dans ton navigateur, il n'a rien à voir avec Leopard.

voilà un eclaircissement court...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2008)

et en quoi changer d'IP bouleversera la sécurité?
Que tu changes d'IP ou pas il y en aura toujours une ( sinon tu ne peux rien faire)

ce qui compte vraiment c'est  la sécurité de l'ordi connecté et ce quelque soit l'IP


----------



## Secretely (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses mais on me l'a fortement recommander de changer mon adresse de temps à autre.

Alors si quelqu'un est prêt à m'aider pour m'indiquer simplement comment faire, ce serait très apprécié.

Merci encore!


----------



## BS0D (4 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> salut,
> 
> ça dépend pour beaucoup de ton FAI, mais tu peux commencer par redémarrer ta box. y'a des chances que ton IP soit renouvelée (je dis bien, ça dépend de ton FAI, de ton offre etc).
> cependant, ton IP pointera toujours vers la meme géolocalisation, à savoir que tu pourras etre retrouvé(e) de la même façon, car elle t'est fournie par ton fournisseur d'accès.
> ...



Ca te suffit pas?!
On sait pas quel navigateur tu utilises, ni ce que tu as comme matos, ni chez quel fournisseur d'accès tu es. 

Alors va voir là ... 

Les utilisateurs des forums ne sont pas là pour te mâcher le travail, mais pour te donner des indications. Tu les as maintenant, alors tu en fais ce que tu veux. Cherche un peu, c'est pas bien compliqué.

De toute façon, ton IP n'a rien à voir avec la sécurité de ton ordinateur comme l'a si bien dit *pascalformac*.


----------



## Secretely (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah ok merci.  Mais si je débranche ma box, y a-t-il une durée déterminée que je dois la laisser débranchée?  Pour mon navigateur, j'utilise Safari.


----------



## solboki (4 Novembre 2008)

Non. Tu débranches et tu peux rebrancher immédiatement. Attention, cette solution n'a aucun intérêt si tu es chez Free où tu gardes toujours la même adresse IP.


----------



## Secretely (4 Novembre 2008)

Je suis chez Videotron.


----------



## Museforever (4 Novembre 2008)

Chez Free tu ne gardes pas toujours la même IP, sauf si tu en as fait la demande. Par contre tu peux te retrouver avec la même IP si tu débranches et rebranches ta box trop rapidement.


----------



## ntx (4 Novembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Chez Free tu ne gardes pas toujours la même IP, sauf si tu en as fait la demande.


Faux, tu es en IP fixe si tu es en zone dégroupée, et tu peux en faire la demande en zone non-dégroupée.


----------



## Museforever (8 Novembre 2008)

Au temps pour moi !


----------



## secu2 (8 Novembre 2008)

"Autant pour moi"...

En ce qui concerne les proxy, c'est un protocole (non?) Qui te permet de te connecter à internet à travers un autre ordinateur, en gros c'est comme si tu naviguais sur internet sur la box de qqun d'autre. Un petit shéma?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Immage trouvée sur google images (Et oui pas encore réinstallé Photoshop depuis formatage...)

Voila, par cette technique, le pirate qui recherche ton adresse aura l'adreese du serveur proxy et non la tienne...
La seule technique pour obtenir ton adresse est de consulter les historiques de connexion du serveur proxy, souvent bien protégé.

Cette technique est aussi utilisée pour contourner certaines restrictions comme les "Ban-ip" de certains logiciels et sites ou pour fausser l'endroit d'ou vous naviguez.

Tu peut configurer un proxy dans les préférences du Mac:




Voici un liste de proxys si vous pensez vous en sortir:

http://www.free-proxy.fr/

Sinon il existe un petit logiciel très peu connu et facile d'utilisation:

http://www.anchorfree.com/downloads/hotspot-shield/

Tout simple: Tu installe le logiciel, dans ta arre de menu deroulants un icone s'installe tu demmare le proxy et une fausse ip t'est attitrée automatiquement.

PS: Attention toutefois, un proxy ralentit considérablement ton débit la plupart du temps...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

Attention il y a des proxys qui ne masquent pas vraiment l'ip , mais agissent comme relais
et oui ca ralentit 

c'est vraiment à utiliser que si on a de bonnes raisons techniques de le faire ou qu'on  n'a pas d'autres choix


----------



## secu2 (10 Novembre 2008)

Pour HSS ca dépend des fois, le proxy est tantôt detécté d'autres fois non, le plus souvent non chez moi.


----------



## Voigt-kampf (12 Novembre 2008)

Je vois pas trop l'interêt de changer son ip 'pour raison de sécurité' ca rime pas à grand chose...
Tu as un firewall, tu le configures correctement et voialou.
Au pire, si tu veux utiliser des proxys pour x ou y raisons (plus ou moins 'legale' on dira), il existe NetShade, une application pas mal qui fait ça en auto.

Après, un truc à savoir c'est que l'usage d'un proxy peut ralentir ta connexion (un minimum) étant donné que tu rajoutes des sauts supplémentaires au niveau TCP/IP.

L'usage des commandes ifconfig 'pourrait' réinitialiser ta carte mais à éviter si tu ne sais pas ce que tu fais (il faudrait couper la carte 1 seconde puis la reactiver) toujours dans le cas ou tu es en adressage dynamique.

Apres...
[EDIT] je viens de me rendre compte que BSOD avait donner les infos depuis le début lol  mea culpa pour pas lire tout et paf pour moi


----------



## BS0D (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas grave, au moins tu as donné des infos sur *NetShade*, que je connaissais même pas. D'une part parce que ça m'intéresse pas, et que de toute façon il marche pas avec Firefox!

Personnellement, je ne fais jamais rien d'illégal sur le net, rien qui nécessiterait de masquer mon IP ou mon identité. 

____________________________________________________________

Un rappel issu de ce post: 


*Concernant les proxys: *

Tous les proxys que j'ai essayés jusqu'à maintenant sont *super lents*. 
Ce lien est sympa, car toujours à jour, et assez complet par exemple. L'inconvénient, c'est que le débit et la rapidité de navigation peuvent être agréables pendant une heure, et horrible tout de suite après. 

C'est un peu dégueu, surtout après avoir boosté Firefox pour surfer plus vite avec la config suivante (en tapant "*about:config*" dans la barre d'adresse):


```
network.http.keep-alive.timeout:600 
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy:16 
network.http.pipelining:true 
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests:8 
network.http.proxy.keep-alive:true 
network.http.proxy.pipelining:true
```
*Tor* est ultra simple à utiliser, et garantit plus ou moins un anonymat en surface (c'est à dire au niveau de l'IP) mais c'est un des truc les plus lents que j'aie jamais essayé. 

FoxyProxy est très bien pour les Firefox Users ... il garantit un autre type d'anonymat que celui de l'IP. Il empêche plutôt la récupération d'infos sur les internautes.


*Concernant la Navigation sur internet et l'anonymat: *

Et étant webmaster "averti", je sais qu'il est TRÈS FACILE de récupérer des tonnes d'infos sur un internaute qui visite son site. 
Connaissant un peu le PHP, et ayant attrait à connaitre la provenance de mes visiteurs, je dois dire que rien qu'en exécutant un script qui enregistre l'IP de l'utilisateur dans un .txt et me l'envoie par email, ça me permet de le localiser n'importe qui avec des outils comme GeoIP Locator. 
D'ailleurs, y'a pas que celui-là, une simple recherche google ramène des résultats impressionnants, et plutôt fiables.

Un simple script php permet d'afficher toutes sorte d'infos:


```
[COLOR=Red]<?php[/COLOR]

   [COLOR=Blue]echo[/COLOR] "[COLOR=Black]Adresse IP:[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]$REMOTE_ADDR[/COLOR]";
   [COLOR=Blue]echo[/COLOR] "[COLOR=Black]Lien qui m'a amené où je suis:[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrange] $HTTP_REFERER[/COLOR]";
   [COLOR=Blue]echo[/COLOR] "[COLOR=Black]OS + version / Navigateur + version / date + heure d'accès à la page:[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]$HTTP_USER_AGENT[/COLOR]";
   $DATE=getdate(time());
   [COLOR=Blue]echo[/COLOR] "le [COLOR=DarkOrange]$DATE[mday]/$DATE[mon]/$DATE[year][/COLOR] à 
                 [COLOR=DarkOrange]$DATE[hours]h$DATE[minutes]\n[COLOR=Black]"[/COLOR][/COLOR];

[COLOR=Red]?>[/COLOR]
```

 
Il est donc aisé d'imaginer que la stocker quelque part est également facile!
Bref, je pense qu'il n'est pas compliqué de masquer son IP en surface lorsqu'on s'adonne à des activités suspicieuses, ou qu'on veut incendier quelqu'un sur un forum sans se faire bannir, mais l'anonymat complet sur internet me semble tout bonnement impossible. 

Ce qu'un homme fait, un autre peut le défaire. 

L'intérêt de ce post, c'est qu'en gros, faut pas se leurrer: *l'anonymat total sur internet est une belle utopie*.


----------

